# Fancy up my couscous



## Redandblackcm (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, forum- New poster here!

I've been cooking couscous as a lunch staple. Its great because its cheap, easy to cook (ie- I haven't managed to set myself on fire with it. Yet.), vegetarian, and it keeps well when I take it outside/leave it in heat/etc.

I want to know of some good ideas for herbs to fancy up my average couscous meal.

I've tried (separately) crushed pecans, pines nuts, lemon juice, and feta cheese. They all worked to good effect, but I want some more interesting ideas.

Now the most important thing is that you have suggest something that keeps well in various conditions and temperatures. So, something like chopped tomato is a bad idea.


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Mar 15, 2010)

How about adding some dried chopped apricots, and chopped almonds while its cooking, or you could add the almonds later as garnish. I saw this on food network. I think they added some fresh herbs too, not sure which, tho---


----------



## Janet H (Mar 15, 2010)

How about some spicy Mexican style picked cabbage or maybe some 3 bean pickled salad added? Swap out the feta for cubed cheddar.

How long do you keep your couscous unrefrigerated?


----------



## merstar (Mar 15, 2010)

This is a fantastic salad - I usually chill it about 4-5 hours. I also strain out the crushed garlic before adding the dressing:
CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - MyRecipes.com


----------



## GB (Mar 15, 2010)

Cherry-Almond Couscous

4 White part of Scallions, Chopped
3 cups couscous
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
⅓ cup cherries, dried
⅓ cup almond slices or slivers, toasted
3 cups water, boiling
Salt and black pepper to taste
Mix scallion whites, couscous, olive oil and cherries. Boil water and add exactly 3 cups to bowl and quickly stir together. Immediately cover bowl with plastic wrap. Let stand 30 minutes. With a fork, fluff couscous, add almonds and check for seasoning.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 15, 2010)

I think it is great simply made with broth (choose your type) mint and peas. enjoy


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 15, 2010)

Sometimes ill make my cous cous like tabouli adding chopped mint, parsley, lemon juice, tomato, olive oil, salt, pepper and occasionally feta and cucumbers too.


----------



## danpeikes (Mar 15, 2010)

Fresh Tyme, Sauteed onions and mushrooms, Roasted Garlic, Fresh Parsley, Craisins...


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 16, 2010)

GB said:


> Cherry-Almond Couscous
> 
> 4 White part of Scallions, Chopped
> 3 cups couscous
> ...


  That sounds yummy, GB, so do all the rest  of the suggestions but I was curious as to what you would serve this with?  fish and most meats come to mind.....anything in particuar that you prefer?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 16, 2010)

Lamb and couscous go exelent together.


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2010)

It works well with any fish or meat. I particularly like it with cold cooked chicken mixed in.

Oh I also like to drizzle just a touch of a very good evoo just before serving.


----------



## recipedirect (Mar 16, 2010)

*Best Ever Cous Cous - Sweet and Spicy Couscous Salad*

This unique salad is from the California Table Grape Commission.  Every bite is a burst of different flavors. I have been making this for several years and EVERYONE wants the recipe. 


1 cup chicken broth (I use vegetable broth)​
1 cup quick cooking couscous​
1 cup seedless red grapes, halved​
1/2 cup pine nuts or slivered almonds, toasted​
1/2 cup dried apricots, sliced​
1/2 cup sliced green onions​
2 Tablespoons snipped fresh parsley​
2 Tablespoons snipped fresh mint​
1/4 cup olive oil​
1/4 cup lemon juice​
1/4 cup chicken broth (or vegetable broth)​
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon​
1/8 teaspoon salt​
1/8 teaspoon fresh ground pepper​
1/8 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper​

  		  		 			Methods/steps


Bring the 1 cup broth to boiling in a medium saucepan; stir in couscous.  Remove from heat and cover.  Let couscous stand until cool, then fluff with a fork into a large bowl.​
Stir in grapes, pine nuts, apricots, green onions, parsley, and mint.​
In a small bowl mix olive oil, lemon juice, broth, cinnamon, salt, pepper and cayenne pepper.  Stir with wisk.  Add to the salad and blend well.  Let stand 30 minutes to blend flavors.  I like to let it chill in the refrigerator overnight.​


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

That's sounds absolutely yummy, recipedirect!!!  very Mediterraneous (if there is such a word) Thanks for another great sounding couscous


----------



## recipedirect (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks expat - I couldn't remember if I had posted this before. I have used this recipe for 10 years or so and absolutely love it.

Liz


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey expatgirl,

People have thrown out some awesome suggestions. Here is mine.

Saute dried/fresh thyme/basil/oregano (combo or just one -- I really like it with thyme) in olive oil. Add red pepper flakes or black pepper. Add minced garlic or shallot and saute until fragrant. Season with salt (it needs it). Add some white wine (depends on how much pasta you're making) and reduce until almost nothing. Add couscous and toss to coat. You can also do this with any pasta. If eating immediately, add cheese and toss to melt. The cheese will combine with the liquid left and form a type of sauce. If the couscous is cold (you cooked it earlier or something), toss with the herbs/garlic/wine and and cheese (the cheese won't melt ) and eat whenever. Basically, it's herb/garlic/white wine/cheese couscous.

Tim


----------



## x7anooonah (May 24, 2010)

The way I cook it is in chicken broth for a really yummy flavor also peas, carrots and chicken are great in it.


----------

